# ZAGREB | Projects & Construction



## hrvat (May 19, 2007)

*Sky Office Tower - 16.11.2008.*


----------



## hrvat (May 19, 2007)

*Museum Of Contemporary Art*


----------



## hrvat (May 19, 2007)

*Arena Zagreb* - *16.11.2008.*


----------



## hrvat (May 19, 2007)

*Some Skyscrapers in Zagreb*


----------



## hrvat (May 19, 2007)

*Arena Center - Update*


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Zagreb is beautiful! I could say small Vienna :cheers:


----------



## hrvat (May 19, 2007)

*Sky Office Tower - 18.11.2008.* Thanks to Old Friend...


----------



## 7kuna (Mar 6, 2008)

Galandar said:


> Zagreb is beautiful! I could say small Vienna :cheers:


Small Vienna?? Zagreb and Vienna are similar size...


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

hmmm.. no... they aren't.. 

city of zagreb: 790'000
city of vienna: 1'600'000

:hi:


----------



## hrvat (May 19, 2007)

*Sky Office Tower - Update 25.11.2008.*


----------



## f.e.s.b.r. (Oct 26, 2008)

cool looking buildings...


----------



## hrvat (May 19, 2007)

*Arena Zagreb - Update*

By night:


























By day:










































Inside:


----------



## KHS (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## hrvat (May 19, 2007)

*Arena Center - Update*


----------



## hrvat (May 19, 2007)

*Shopping City Zagreb - Update*


----------



## hrvat (May 19, 2007)

*Sky Office Tower - Update 18.12.2008.*


----------



## Chupavi (Oct 17, 2008)

Zagreb, very very nice 
Ziveli :cheers:


----------



## Huti (Nov 13, 2008)

Bravo, Zagreb, samo tako naprijed,...


----------



## hrvat (May 19, 2007)

*Update by Old Friend - 24.12.2008.*


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

Moze neki info shta je bilo na kraju sa Mishkovicevim zagrebachkim Delta Planet-om?

U bgu ga je izduvao za zemljishte na autokomandi, pa mora negde druge da ga gradi


----------



## Chupavi (Oct 17, 2008)

Zamisli jos da ga i u Zagrebu izduva! Oups!
Mozda pukne od muke :lol:


----------



## tonycro (Jan 10, 2005)

go Zagreb, go.......:master: :bow: kay:


----------



## hrvat (May 19, 2007)

*Arena Zagreb*


























:cheers:


----------



## hrvat (May 19, 2007)

*CROTRAM*


























:cheers:


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

hrvat said:


> *CROTRAM*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trams look very modern. I have heard you changed them in a recent years and you even export them to some countries. Good job!


----------



## hrvat (May 19, 2007)

^^ Yes...we export it in Bulgaria and Finland...and Kazahstan will maybe buy it....


----------



## EduardSA (Apr 28, 2008)

^^ As well as Romania. Look very nice, don't like the colour though...


----------



## snupix (Apr 27, 2005)

hrvat said:


> ^^ Yes...we export it in Bulgaria and Finland...and Kazahstan will maybe buy it....


We haven't exported any yet. The tram has been on tests in Helsinki and Sofia, but they didn't buy any new trams yet. We will see in the future.
There are also rumours that Almaty is interested in buying some.

The interior arrangment was slightly changed in the 2nd series of 70 trams for Zagreb, and a shorter version is also on the way. They're also constructing a 1435mm gauge version.


----------



## DJZG (Aug 2, 2007)

i've read on vecernji.hr that Budapest is also interested... 
if things go well we could have a great deal exporting these...


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

EduardSA said:


> Looks very nice, don't like the colour though...


The colour can be changed for every city with its pecific features. 




Mr. Blonde said:


> some update photos by Mr. Blonde
> 
> *Euroherc HQ*
> 
> ...


:hi:


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

hrvat said:


> ^^ Yes...we export it in Bulgaria and Finland...and Kazahstan will maybe buy it....


I would like we have trams like those ones too ( We got rid of the old ones we had and no trams now hno:


----------



## hrvat (May 19, 2007)

*Eastside Tower*










The newest proposed tower for Zagreb. It will have 51 floors and it will be in the eastern part of Zagreb.


----------



## Chupavi (Oct 17, 2008)

^^
wow
it's like a giant fancy mobile!
I like it!


----------



## hrvat (May 19, 2007)

It reminds me on iPhone...


----------



## Chupavi (Oct 17, 2008)

hrvat said:


> It reminds me on iPhone...


something like this









:lol::lol::lol:

never mind, great project
once again I like it


----------



## hrvat (May 19, 2007)

^^Yes, just like that....:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## MasonicStage™ (Dec 30, 2006)

Chupavi said:


> something like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Apple HQ :happy: :lol:


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

Very nice 

The *Sky Towers* made me think of the *Rabotower* (105m) in Utrecht, the Netherlands.

Rabotower (it's currently u/c);









Sky towers;


EuroMaster said:


>


----------



## BendišZagreb (Oct 4, 2008)

cool


----------



## BendišZagreb (Oct 4, 2008)

and the iPhone joke was hilarious


----------



## BendišZagreb (Oct 4, 2008)

Manolo_B2 said:


> hmmm.. no... they aren't..
> 
> city of zagreb: 790'000
> city of vienna: 1'600'000
> ...


Zagreb has a million people


----------



## hrvat (May 19, 2007)

*Zagreb Mall*









*
Zagreb Mall Unique Benefits*

- GLA 50,000 m² - one of the biggest in the city
- more than 200 stores
- new international brands
- 1,600 m² bowling & entertainment zone
- fitness and wellness on 3,000 m²
- childrens playground and variety of kid's merchandise
- more than 2,000 above ground and underground parking lots
- 33,200 m² office space
- high visibility
- first international style shopping centre in the central and eastern part of the city
- easy access by car and public transportation
- large catchment area including central business district and upcoming residential and commercial developments

Zagreb Mall aims to offer something new to the Zagreb's retail market, focusing on the successful combination of international and Croatian brands together with the leisure and entertainment facilities aimed to provide an ACTIVE EXPERIENCE and RELAXING ENVIRONMENT to even the most demanding customers.

The mall will be developed as part of a mixed-use retail and office project with approximately 180,000 m2 of total build-up area. The shopping center will include two lower levels (parking and a hypermarket of approximately 6,400 m2) and four above ground levels (retail and entertainment). The parking will provide more than 2,000 lots with very convenient entrances to each of the underground parking decks.


















































*Location*

Zagreb Mall has an excellent location in the central-eastern part of Zagreb.

It is close to the central business district (5 min. drive), less than 15 min. drive from the downtown, and at the avenue that will be the major entry to the city from the southeast ring road and the airport.

The shopping centre is positioned on the crossroads of Radnicka and Koledovcina street. Koledovcina street, leads to the main traffic artery, Slavonska avenue, which connects the western and eastern parts of Zagreb.

The project has excellent visibility from radnicka street and is easily accessible by car and public transportation.

Zagreb mall will be the first international style shopping centre at the central-eastern part of the city.

It sets the benchmark for other commercial developments in terms of accomplished architecture and interior design, accessibility by all means of transportation as well as diversity of entertainment facilities.

There are a number of residential and office projects planned in the vicinity of the project, which will further increase the foot traffic in the area.

All of this provides a reliable catchment area (150,000 people in 10 minutes) of potential customers living and working in the vicinity, as well as a steady traffic flow around the project site throughout the whole week.










http://www.zagrebmall.eu/


----------



## hrvat (May 19, 2007)

*Sky Office Tower 17.02.2009.*


----------



## hrvat (May 19, 2007)

*Museum of Contemporary Art 19.03.2009.*


----------



## hrvat (May 19, 2007)

*Imperium Tower (Black Monolith) 19.03.2009.*


----------



## hrvat (May 19, 2007)

*Some residental projects in Zagreb*

PALING

_Vrbani_


































_Trešnjevka_










_Jarun_










*Svetice*

























_
Dužice_










RAZVOJ-GRADNJA
_
Jure Kastelana Street 17_









_
Sigma Center_


----------



## hrvat (May 19, 2007)

*MOJDVOR - Elite Apartments*


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

Sky Office Tower by TiborZG 



TiborZG said:


>


:hi:


----------



## amidcars (Mar 26, 2009)

Zagreb is really so beautiful and wonderful! I could say small Vienna


----------



## Mekky II (Oct 29, 2003)

BendišZagreb said:


> Zagreb has a million people


No. We talk about population in city limits. Vienna metro is 2,4 millions.


----------



## hrvat (May 19, 2007)

*Sopnica Jelkovec District*


----------



## STIB (Dec 9, 2008)

^^
The last two pictures have been taken by me.
(and posted in some other topic on SSC).


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Is that a new build? Looks like a 60s housing estate.


----------



## Mordaunt-S (Nov 27, 2007)

Yes it's new, and you're right it does look like housing from the past communist times.


----------



## hrvat (May 19, 2007)

*Business Center Miramarska-Bednjanska - 20 floors - 80m*


----------



## Chupavi (Oct 17, 2008)

Any new pics from Sky Office Tower ?


----------



## zmaj12 (Mar 22, 2009)

As far as Sky Office Tower, they came to the ground and then the Builders' works stood, I do not know why, probably financial problems


----------



## ensarsever (Dec 6, 2008)

hrvat said:


> *CROTRAM*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This One Is perfect....Nice Job Zagreb Well Done !! :cheers:


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

Update by Mr. Blonde 



Mr. Blonde said:


> *residential and business space Maksimirska/Bukovačka*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hrvat (May 19, 2007)

*CRODUX Twin Towers - 145 m - 33 + 27 floors*


----------



## fskobic (Mar 27, 2008)

The Tower is amazing, but the location isn't worth s*it. I can't wait for someone in the City to put a stop to scattering business towers around the suburbs, industrial zones, shopping zones and finally decide to make two or three CBDs (starting with Savska and Heinzelova/Radnicka street). 

I'll never get over building the beautiful some-30-story Sky Office Tower right between residential 4-story buildings, just because it's right on Zagrebacka Avenue. People are building towers wherever they like and it's just stupid.


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

hrvat said:


> *New Business Tower proposal for Zagreb - 35 floors*


great tower! 

i hope zagreb gets finally a real cluster in the city...


----------



## Goyazny (Feb 1, 2009)

Pozajmite nam u Beograd neki od ovih.
Vraticemo kad budemo i mi imali. 
A ne bude nam trebalo...


----------



## peter871 (Jun 4, 2009)

god forbid those shity modern buildings... those architects don't have any eyes. new parts of zagreb are already extremly ugly.. don't ever even compare it to vienna. 
ofcourse, its the same with the new parts of london, paris etc., but we haven't learned anything from them..


----------



## noir-dresses (Apr 9, 2008)

The Sky Tower's should look great when done, it's a bit of a economic pinch at the moment, with alot of over supply.

Building's like this should be the standard in ZG, and they keep screwing it up with shit building's that should of been out dated here a long time ago.

Look at Laniste, fresh start with arena, up coming mall, and what do they do, they build a tone of shoe boxe's around it.

I just don't know if it's a lack of vision, no architectual inspiration, or just plain greed to build as many shit, low costing building's just to make a quick profit. 

We have a long way to go


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

*BAN - Center ZAGREB*
mixed use building in the center od the city. 8 floors + 5 floors under bottom
Investitor: CGP d.o.o. Zagreb



















situation now (by keko):


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

some freshly renovated facades in Zagreb:

Radićeva 30 (by Luxon):









Masarykova-Gundulićeva (by Luxon)


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

Update by Boyledd 

*Business - and residential complex SPC - Maksimir
*( http://www.spc-maksimir.hr/ )

*Renders*










































*Photos 27.01.2010.*


----------



## Chupavi (Oct 17, 2008)

Alo 6re komsije sta se desava dajte neke novosti!


----------



## ZG92-HR (Jun 13, 2019)

Manolo_B2 said:


> *BAN - Center ZAGREB*
> mixed use building in the center od the city. 8 floors + 5 floors under bottom
> Investitor: CGP d.o.o. Zagreb
> 
> ...



Nice!


----------



## Brko (Sep 27, 2008)

*Bužanova Apartments*

*Usage: residential*
*Architects: 3LHD*
*Status: complited*
*Photography: Jure Živković https://www.archdaily.com/913357/buzanova-apartments-3lhd*


----------



## Brko (Sep 27, 2008)

*Campus Infobip*

*Usage: IT Campus*
*Architects: 3LHD*
*Status: under construction*
*Photography:* https://novac.jutarnji.hr/novi-svij...imke-novog-modernog-kampusa-infobipa/9510914/


----------



## Brko (Sep 27, 2008)

*Hilton Garden Inn*

*Usage: hotel*
*Architects: Studio Franić Šekoranja*
*Status: complited*
*Photography:* https://www.vecernji.hr/zagreb/zagr...hotel-garden-inn-vrijedan-20-mil-eura-1346547


----------

